# Adding sunroof



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

hope you know what you are doing, because you will need to strengthen the roof structure to compensate for cutting out the roof. Be safe!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It would be cheaper to sell your Cruze and buy a used one with a sunroof than to add an aftermarket sunroof to yours.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> hope you know what you are doing, because you will need to strengthen the roof structure to compensate for cutting out the roof. Be safe!


Highly doubt it. I'm sure the structural components were located outside of the area where the sunroof would require cutting for prep for factory sun roofs. 



XtremeRevolution said:


> It would be cheaper to sell your Cruze and buy a used one with a sunroof than to add an aftermarket sunroof to yours.


It's not that expensive, 7-800 at a good shop (that was dealer cost, maybe a bit more for a customer), 1-2 day turn around time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoon said:


> It's not that expensive, 7-800 at a good shop (that was dealer cost, maybe a bit more for a customer), 1-2 day turn around time.


And that will get you an OEM-quality sunroof? For some reason, I remember them being closer to $1200-$1500.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It sure will. I had one added to a car for $800. Only owned it 5 years, but it worked just fine. 

Plus can't get an Eco with a sunroof anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It sure will. I had one added to a car for $800. Only owned it 5 years, but it worked just fine.
> 
> Plus can't get an Eco with a sunroof anyway.
> 
> ...


That's true. Can't get an Eco with a lot of things come to think of it. Then again, I wonder how much leather and a sunroof add to the weight of the car.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

An aftermarket sunroof for $800 will be a pop up unit not a power one that slides back between the headliner and roof. If your ok with that, then go for it. otherwise just sell the car and buy what you want. You will not sacrifice the integrity of the car as the bracing surrounds the sunroof and the only cutting is of the roof skin itself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope. You can get a power sliding one for that price. Or up to $1000. May depend on the area of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

The factory sunroof on my 2012 LTZ was $995 list.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Subscribing to this, and please keep us updated! A sunroof was one thing I was sad about with my LS that I didn't get. Actually one of the first things my girlfriend said to me when we were driving is "I wish you had a sunroof" (In which I replied with something along the lines of at least my car is from this century - she drove a '91 sunbird at that time). 

I've heard that Webasto dealers are generally pretty good, as they do OEM sunroofs. 

http://www.webastoshowroom.com/locator/locator_main.html is a link to check for local dealers.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm watching this thread too. I really like open roofs. I wish there was an available fabric sunroof, like the one on the Fiat 500, that goes all the way back.


----------



## Detroit cruze (Dec 13, 2012)

Update: Just got quoted $700 for an automatic depending for size & Brand. I carry three different brands of sunroofs usually take one business Day to install 
Coming soon this summer-shop-Auto One Inc a


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sunroofs i had the 700 series installed in my first cruze. having the factory sunroof in my new cruze i can verify that the webasto/ hollandia roof is far far better then oem. i have had this roof installed in my 01 blazer, 06 cobalt, 07 tahoe, and my totalled out '12 first cruze. very quite, even or the freeway. it was actually 950 going through my dealer instead of going straight through the company, kinda weird but imho the 950 was soo worth it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

We do a sunroof every day most people get an inbuilt... Spoiler series are gay so are pop ups
our prices frederick md 21704
POP UP $375
SPOILER SERIES $800
FULL FEATURE INBUILT $1295

webasto says to put the 730-II Comfort in.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dale_K said:


> I'm watching this thread too. I really like open roofs. I wish there was an available fabric sunroof, like the one on the Fiat 500, that goes all the way back.



there is we install them webasto folding sunroof


----------



## Detroit cruze (Dec 13, 2012)

yea The guy I spoke with said the price depending on size & Features.


----------

